# PTE exam status says "scores not reportable"



## cathy88 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi. I really need some urgent help and advice here. 
I took the exam yesterday and normally i get it within 24 hours ( i took this exam twice before). But yesterday after i finished the exam, it showed "Taken - Scores not reportable". I am so worry now. And indeed this time, i didn't get my result within 24 hours. Do anyone experienced this before and can advise me on this. I am in urgent to get my desired scores, but without getting my scores, i can't book my next exam. What can i do ?
PLEASE ANYONE HELP ME!


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

cathy just be patient. try tomorrow or after 2 days. normally it is 3 working days.


----------



## cathy88 (Jul 29, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> cathy just be patient. try tomorrow or after 2 days. normally it is 3 working days.


Hi. appreciate your words. But in the previous two exam taken, it always shows "scores reportable". Only this time it stated: "Taken-scores not reportable". can't help myself from worrying.


----------



## Victor_Aus (Aug 11, 2015)

cathy88 said:


> Hi. appreciate your words. But in the previous two exam taken, it always shows "scores reportable". Only this time it stated: "Taken-scores not reportable". can't help myself from worrying.



Even I am going through the same, did you get your result ?


----------



## cathy88 (Jul 29, 2015)

Victor_Aus said:


> Even I am going through the same, did you get your result ?


unfortunately not. Havent get my result.


----------



## jadu87 (Aug 23, 2015)

cathy88 said:


> unfortunately not. Havent get my result.


Be patient guys! Check tomorrow, results should be coming. Good luck with your scores!!

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonSingh (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi Cathy ...did you get your results yet ? i took the exam on 18th and i am also getting as scores not reportable...and i am worried !! 

cheers, 
randeep


----------



## state_less (Oct 1, 2015)

Sorry I posted in the wrong window newbie mistake ... I hope you guys got your results.


----------



## Simer86 (Aug 11, 2015)

cathy88 said:


> Hi. I really need some urgent help and advice here.
> I took the exam yesterday and normally i get it within 24 hours ( i took this exam twice before). But yesterday after i finished the exam, it showed "Taken - Scores not reportable". I am so worry now. And indeed this time, i didn't get my result within 24 hours. Do anyone experienced this before and can advise me on this. I am in urgent to get my desired scores, but without getting my scores, i can't book my next exam. What can i do ?
> PLEASE ANYONE HELP ME!


Same issue happened with me - I gave my exam on 24th Sep and for more than 3 days, the status kept saying - the same. I got my results today morning IST. So patience is the key here.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

*Technical Issue with speaking during exam*

Hello Lovely people,

I am in desperate need of help!!!

I had written my PTE-Academic exam at the Pearson Professional Centers- Sydney, Australia. Below are my scores.

Listening- 80
Reading- 73
Speaking-35
Writing- 90


To my extreme shock and disappointment I had only secured a score of 35 which is practically impossible for me to get. It doesn't even qualify as a low score  And the irony is that my speaking went exceptionally well in the exam. I am almost a 100% sure there has been a technical issue like my voice not being recorded or something else that I am not aware of. To further point about my speaking skills I had scored a 30/30 on TOEFL IBT speaking and a 9/9 on Speaking in IELTS. 

And then I tried contacting customer service and honestly, the worst customer service ever. They weren't even able to understand what I was asking for and were rather rude on the phone. The only thing they kept repeating was that I have to take the test again. But how can I do that without knowing what the issue was in the first place? What if this technical issue happens again? And they told me I couldn't apply for a re-evaluation because I had accidentally chosen to send the scores to DIBP. The instruction that I cant apply for a re-evaluation if I chose that wasn't provided in the website. Again, not a fault of my own. 

But after analysis and pondering about what might have gone wrong I have come to a conclusion which I think may or may not be the issue. For example in the "read aloud" section after I complete speaking I immediately press Next and go to the next question. This is what I did for 'read aloud' ,'answer short question' and 'repeat sentence'. And this was exactly the instructions provided. But after seeing my results I have a feeling that none of my answers in these sections got recorded. May be I had to wait for the recording to say completed before I click the 'Next' button. And I also feel that the slightly low score in the reading section is because my "read aloud" answers probably weren't recorded and some reading skills are also assessed in the section. Again this is only a thought. If this is the case, it has not been mentioned under any instructions, which is not a fault of my own.



I am completely confused. I consider myself to be as good as a native speaker and its ridiculous to get such a low score. I emailed them and am still awaiting a response. Have anyone else faced such an issue. Please advise what best I can do now. I am devastated!

Thank you!


----------



## Anitha33 (Jul 24, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hello Lovely people,
> 
> I am in desperate need of help!!!
> 
> ...


hi Bhavna,

I am sorry for your situation.

I have clicked on 'Next' myself for all questions of speaking test and still got a 90. I don't this is the problem. 

did you record and playback your voice before the test ? What does your pronunciation score indicate ? May be some system fault.

Regards,
Ani


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

Anitha33 said:


> hi Bhavna,
> 
> I am sorry for your situation.
> 
> ...


Hi Anitha,

If clicking next wasn't my problem I don't even know what the issue is then  I did record and played it back and my voice was fine. However I did it only once before the start of the exam. I think we can do it only once. But then again, if my voice did not get recorded the microphone would have switched off noticing the silence. But that never happened. Everything was fine and that's why I am worried.


----------



## bhavna1990 (Oct 20, 2015)

bhavna1990 said:


> Hi Anitha,
> 
> If clicking next wasn't my problem I don't even know what the issue is then  I did record and played it back and my voice was fine. However I did it only once before the start of the exam. I think we can do it only once. But then again, if my voice did not get recorded the microphone would have switched off noticing the silence. But that never happened. Everything was fine and that's why I am worried.


My pronunciation score is 31 and oral fluency is 46. I don't get it


----------



## kat016 (Aug 12, 2015)

I have had the same happen to me (but the status also said 'on hold'). Apparently this is because of an irregularity in the exam (my keyboard did not work so I had to change computers during the test). I got my score 3 working days after sitting the exam. Hope this helps!

copied this from the PTE website:
My score is 'on hold'. What does that mean?
We will put your score on hold if we detect any possible irregularities in your test.
We investigate even minor issues, so having your test put on hold does not mean there is necessarily a problem.
If you fail to adhere to the terms of the test, as listed on pg.18 of the Test Taker Handbook, your test result could be cancelled.


----------



## TittoJoy (Oct 22, 2015)

My wife has given the exam yesterday and the status is being shown as "Taken - Scores not Reportable" . She is taking it for the 2nd time. Last time the status was "Taken-Scores Reportable" and we got the result within 24 hours. It has been more than 24 hours now and we still didn't get the results and the status is still the same. What could be the possible reason ? How many days will it take in this case to get the results ?


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

G'day Forum Members,

PTE-A was taken on 4-Jan-2016 9.30AM Chopras Bangalore and the status in the website says "Taken-Scores not reportable". I could see several members posting this in the past. It has been little more than 2 days and am yet to get the result. 

Can the experienced members please share their views as to whether this indicates issue in any form.

Many thanks.


----------



## sriveha (Nov 27, 2015)

*Progress..?*



TittoJoy said:


> My wife has given the exam yesterday and the status is being shown as "Taken - Scores not Reportable" . She is taking it for the 2nd time. Last time the status was "Taken-Scores Reportable" and we got the result within 24 hours. It has been more than 24 hours now and we still didn't get the results and the status is still the same. What could be the possible reason ? How many days will it take in this case to get the results ?


Joy - Any progress at your end..? Mine still stays at taken- Scores not reportable


----------



## Kanagaraj_Dharuman (Feb 15, 2016)

*Correct*

Hi,
You are right. Whatever you spoken were not recorded. You should not have been pressed the next button before the recording gets completed. You need to be idle till the recording gets completed and then press the next button.

This is the main reason on why the low score on speaking.

Please be careful next time when you take the same PTE exam.

Thanks
Kanagaraj.


----------



## Mogzee (Feb 18, 2016)

Hi all,
I had given toefl twice
1st time; S:26, L:24, R:24, W:26
2nd time; S:23, L:26, R:21, W:24

Then gave PTE on 12th Feb 2016 and got score on 19th; S:81, L:81, R:86, W:84

Filed EOI on 20th; visa190, NSW, Internal Auditor

I would advice all not to go for toefl or ielts
Go for pte as the test is realy easy as compared to other tests and results are available quickly
Also flexibility of choosing test dates is available since pte is held 360 days a year i guess.

Cya in Australia mate
Ta....


----------



## sat123 (Feb 22, 2016)

Bhavna - I have not seen responses here but this is exactly what I have faced. I have pretty good English and scored full in writing, vocabulary, spelling etc. But I got very low in speaking. I also took test at Sydney centre but at Clifftons. Now when I read your post, I realise that I have also pressed next button as soon as my response was over instead of waiting for time up. Did you reappear and how was it next time?


----------



## devil_hammer (Apr 10, 2016)

sat123 said:


> Bhavna - I have not seen responses here but this is exactly what I have faced. I have pretty good English and scored full in writing, vocabulary, spelling etc. But I got very low in speaking. I also took test at Sydney centre but at Clifftons. Now when I read your post, I realise that I have also pressed next button as soon as my response was over instead of waiting for time up. Did you reappear and how was it next time?


Hi Bhavna and sat123,

I have exactly the same issue. I also took my test at Cliftons in Sydney. I spoke to the Pearson technical support and they said that it shouldn't matter if I did not wait for the timer to run out and all recordings up to the time you click Next should be counted. I have asked for my test to be reviewed, will let you know how I go. I am from the south of England and have a very clear traditional English accent...for me to not score close to 90 in Speaking there must have been something wrong. I confidently answered every question. I got 90:90:88 in the other sections.

In the meantime...the latest problem I have...whilst I am trying to see if there was a technical issue with my exam Pearson have sent to DIBP! I have not asked them to to do this! Am wondering if there was an option I left ticked when I signed up and that's what has happened. 

So my real boring question is....if they sent to DIBP and I don't have the score required to get Superior points...and I end up having to re-sit the test...will the first round of scores they sent DIBP count towards the visa or only the last one sent?

Anyone able to help?

Thanks


----------



## Expatt90 (Mar 5, 2016)

*PTE A Technical Issue - Unable to take exam*

Hey guys. 

My wife was unable to take her PTE A exam today in Cliftons, Sydney. She was told that there was technical issue and a an incident has been raised with PTE. She was also told that the exam need to be rescheduled.

I do not know what will happen as they are asking us to wait for 24 hours for a solution. This is affecting our PR visa process. I was hoping to get this done and update my EOI and wait for the May 11th invitation round. 

Has anyone faced a similar issue before? Please help me with some suggestions.


----------



## lumiere2909 (Jun 15, 2016)

Expatt90 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> My wife was unable to take her PTE A exam today in Cliftons, Sydney. She was told that there was technical issue and a an incident has been raised with PTE. She was also told that the exam need to be rescheduled.
> 
> ...


Hi Expatt90,

I didn't know there was a way to find out when they extend invitations. Is there a schedule available online somewhere?

I am trying to apply for the Skilled Independent Visa (Subclass 189), and I need to lodge my application by July 1. Since I should only be getting my PTE scores this week, I am not sure I can make it by that date. It would be great if I knew when the next round of invitations is.

Any advice would be appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## yethroh (Aug 25, 2012)

*Mr*

The original thread was by Cathy and Bhavana introduced her issue. People here are not that polite first of all and they should start their own thread. And Cathy did not respond at all. Everyone wants their questions answered but no one completes the thread.


----------

